# Safety tips - things you've learned



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

This is a thread to help people be safe around horses. Please post anything you have learned regarding safety. Mistakes made, tips etc.

I have a lot! First and foremost is if a horse has done something dangerous (rearing, bucking, bolting, kicking etc) do not get back on it until you know WHY it did it, and that it is something you have addressed and solved. And certainly don't get on a third time.


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

Always poo pick in a hard hat if horses are in the field.


----------



## Evie91 (19 December 2014)

Safety lead rope for horse that's nuts to turn out. Thread the lead rope through head collar and hold both ends. When horse runs off in field hold on the metal end. Worked well for me for around eight years. Same horse now turns herself out ( now retired at home) so no bother.
Always hold metal end though, forgot to do this once and it went flying in the air and cracked me in the face!


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			Safety lead rope for horse that's nuts to turn out. Thread the lead rope through head collar and hold both ends. When horse runs off in field hold on the metal end. Worked well for me for around eight years. Same horse now turns herself out ( now retired at home) so no bother.
Always hold metal end though, forgot to do this once and it went flying in the air and cracked me in the face!
		
Click to expand...

Good tip. I know what you mean, when they are so excited you can't even unclip it and they risk tripping over the rope. I used to have one I would have to leave the HC on and then go and remove it later when he'd calmed down a bit!


----------



## Evie91 (19 December 2014)

Oh also, a tag on your saddle with your number, emergency number and postcode. If you are out hacking,fall off and horse leaves you, gives whoever finds the horse a clue as to where to return it. Emergency number incase you are injured and can't answer the phone, so horse could still be rescued! I used YO - with her consent!
Fortunately never fell off my mare but still thought it a good idea.


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

If you're a solo sort of person it's worth investigating a remote dog tracker (for your horse) and a service like alert5 (for yourself) which will provide a map of your location to your emergency contacts.

Also my saddle tag has a quite sappy "I will be very scared and my owner may be injured. Please be gentle with me." because if it's a car crash or something he could potentially be a bit sharp or evasive, even though he's very soft most of the time. I don't want a member of the public thinking he's vicious or worrying him further.


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

Also it's not really safety but: have your missing posters for your horse/s with accurate photos ready to go in your car/ tack room/ first aid box with tape/ staples and clear pockets. Hope you never need them.
Don't be stuck trying to print them off when the printer isn't working and it's going dark. 
Get them to your local police station and all the vets.

Events:
The rider doing xc should not be the only legal driver of the wagon unless your breakdown recovery etc covers this.


----------



## Lintel (19 December 2014)

Don't stand between a highland pony and his dinner.


----------



## Lintel (19 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			Oh also, a tag on your saddle with your number, emergency number and postcode. If you are out hacking,fall off and horse leaves you, gives whoever finds the horse a clue as to where to return it. Emergency number incase you are injured and can't answer the phone, so horse could still be rescued! I used YO - with her consent!
Fortunately never fell off my mare but still thought it a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Second that definitely nessecary if your a solo rider!


----------



## maxapple (19 December 2014)

If a horse you are leading tries to ****** off and there is no risk to people / traffic (ie you're on a yard / in a field) let go!


----------



## joulsey (19 December 2014)

I thought this was just standard practise but it happened to me the other day.

When turning out horses together and with somebody else, take them both in, turn them around to face you and the gate, then unclip and stand back immediately. Give you chance to get out of the way as they spin around and kick their heels up.

I was turning out with somebody the other day and they had already let theirs off the lead rope before I even got through the gate really, so I was holding on for dear life.

A SJ I know is also blind in one eye as she didn't turn the horse around when turning out and he just immediately kicked out and went galloping off.


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 December 2014)

Always wear a hat and gloves when lungeing. Specially if you are lungeing my Haffy!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 December 2014)

HaffyChristmas! said:



			Always wear a hat and gloves when lungeing. Specially if you are lungeing my Haffy!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, saw my little mare going berserk one day [long story] she had been as quiet as a mouse for four weeks.


----------



## lazysunday (19 December 2014)

Riding safety

ALWAYS keep shoulders behind knees no matter what length you ride at.
Doing this prevents you being tipped off if horse misbehaves (in theory anyway!)

x


----------



## huskydamage (19 December 2014)

never put your hands on the floor/ or pick something up anywhere near your horses hooves!  Probably just me being a donut but if I can save anyone getting broken fingers, then good.. because seriously...ow!!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2014)

Wear toetector boots when clipping, plus a crash hat during the fiddly bits if not the whole session.

Be extra careful round even the quietest horse if the flies are bad.


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

huskydamage said:



			never put your hands on the floor/ or pick something up anywhere near your horses hooves!  Probably just me being a donut but if I can save anyone getting broken fingers, then good.. because seriously...ow!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you drop your phone and look down to see if it's broken he will do a lateral dance over it, as per your instructions!


----------



## huskydamage (19 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			If you drop your phone and look down to see if it's broken he will do a lateral dance over it, as per your instructions!
		
Click to expand...

 lightening fast reflexes needed to save any 'items overboard' lol I do have the figity-est pony though


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			Oh also, a tag on your saddle with your number, emergency number and postcode. If you are out hacking,fall off and horse leaves you, gives whoever finds the horse a clue as to where to return it. Emergency number incase you are injured and can't answer the phone, so horse could still be rescued! I used YO - with her consent!
Fortunately never fell off my mare but still thought it a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Good one.



bakewell said:



			If you're a solo sort of person it's worth investigating a remote dog tracker (for your horse) and a service like alert5 (for yourself) which will provide a map of your location to your emergency contacts.

Also my saddle tag has a quite sappy "I will be very scared and my owner may be injured. Please be gentle with me." because if it's a car crash or something he could potentially be a bit sharp or evasive, even though he's very soft most of the time. I don't want a member of the public thinking he's vicious or worrying him further.
		
Click to expand...

That is really good thinking.



bakewell said:



			Also it's not really safety but: have your missing posters for your horse/s with accurate photos ready to go in your car/ tack room/ first aid box with tape/ staples and clear pockets. Hope you never need them.
Don't be stuck trying to print them off when the printer isn't working and it's going dark. 
Get them to your local police station and all the vets.

Events:
The rider doing xc should not be the only legal driver of the wagon unless your breakdown recovery etc covers this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's true. I wonder how often it happens that people get stranded because of this.



Lintel said:



			Don't stand between a highland pony and his dinner.



Click to expand...





maxapple said:



			If a horse you are leading tries to ****** off and there is no risk to people / traffic (ie you're on a yard / in a field) let go!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. I should have done this when a horse at my yard launched herself from the top of the lorry ramp sending me head first onto the concrete. Which leads me to another safety point. Always wear a hard hat for loading/unloading horses.



joulsey said:



			I thought this was just standard practise but it happened to me the other day.

When turning out horses together and with somebody else, take them both in, turn them around to face you and the gate, then unclip and stand back immediately. Give you chance to get out of the way as they spin around and kick their heels up.

I was turning out with somebody the other day and they had already let theirs off the lead rope before I even got through the gate really, so I was holding on for dear life.

A SJ I know is also blind in one eye as she didn't turn the horse around when turning out and he just immediately kicked out and went galloping off.
		
Click to expand...

That's a very good one. I've seen plenty of accidents caused by horses being let off in ill-thought out ways.


----------



## Arizahn (19 December 2014)

Never stand directly behind the ramp when closing it up after loading - I noticed someone doing this in an advert recently and shivered


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

HaffyChristmas! said:



			Always wear a hat and gloves when lungeing. Specially if you are lungeing my Haffy!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. All too tempting not to bother sometimes!



lazysunday said:



			Riding safety

ALWAYS keep shoulders behind knees no matter what length you ride at.
Doing this prevents you being tipped off if horse misbehaves (in theory anyway!)

x
		
Click to expand...

That's a very good way of looking at it.



huskydamage said:



			never put your hands on the floor/ or pick something up anywhere near your horses hooves!  Probably just me being a donut but if I can save anyone getting broken fingers, then good.. because seriously...ow!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I winced at that one! 



Tiddlypom said:



			Wear toetector boots when clipping, plus a crash hat during the fiddly bits if not the whole session.

Be extra careful round even the quietest horse if the flies are bad.
		
Click to expand...

Very true.



bakewell said:



			If you drop your phone and look down to see if it's broken he will do a lateral dance over it, as per your instructions!
		
Click to expand...

 _ shouldn't be so well schooled!



huskydamage said:



			lightening fast reflexes needed to save any 'items overboard' lol I do have the figity-est pony though
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 December 2014)

Wagtail said:



			This is a thread to help people be safe around horses. Please post anything you have learned regarding safety. Mistakes made, tips etc.

I have a lot! First and foremost is if a horse has done something dangerous (rearing, bucking, bolting, kicking etc) do not get back on it until you know WHY it did it, and that it is something you have addressed and solved. And certainly don't get on a third time.
		
Click to expand...

dont dress your 4 year old in antlers and bells and hack out in an open field when you havent sat on it for a fortnight? 

*sheepish*


----------



## Moomin1 (19 December 2014)

Never hold two horses/leadropes in one hand.  I ended up with a snapped finger after it got stuck between the two when my horse ran back and reared.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 December 2014)

seriously my biggest bugbear is people wearing chunky boots and narrow stirrups. As well as always wearing appropriate boots I have barnes buckles on my stirrups and would get swiss clips if anything happened to them.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 December 2014)

NeverSeenSanta said:



			seriously my biggest bugbear is people wearing chunky boots and narrow stirrups. As well as always wearing appropriate boots I have barnes buckles on my stirrups and would get swiss clips if anything happened to them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes that gets me too.  Also when people put bent irons on the wrong way around.


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

Inspired by other thread (fortunately never happened to me)
If you get knocked out it is *very serious* and you should be seen by a medical professional. Symptoms may not develop until later and brains and necks are very precious.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			Inspired by other thread (fortunately never happened to me)
If you get knocked out it is *very serious* and you should be seen by a medical professional. Symptoms may not develop until later and brains and necks are very precious.
		
Click to expand...

THIS ^^^^ 
Oz (ex St John ambulance member)


----------



## Merrymoles (19 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			Safety lead rope for horse that's nuts to turn out. Thread the lead rope through head collar and hold both ends. When horse runs off in field hold on the metal end. Worked well for me for around eight years. Same horse now turns herself out ( now retired at home) so no bother.
Always hold metal end though, forgot to do this once and it went flying in the air and cracked me in the face!
		
Click to expand...

When I worked with TB youngstock, we always used just a plain piece of rope looped through like this. That way there was nothing to spring back and hit either you or the horse if they got free and if they stood on the rope, it would just slide out of the headcollar. We were also instructed to let go if there was any danger of being damaged!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2014)

Never get a ****land pony ...

That one doesn't really need explaining! Lol!


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

EKW said:



			Never get a ****land pony ...

That one doesn't really need explaining! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

You can't lump highlands in with those horrors!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 December 2014)

Don't try anything, be it ground work, lunging, long-reining, what-have-you, if any of the following have happened:

You've been given redundancy notice; its the wrong time of the month; you've had a tiff with OH; you're not feeling brilliant; or you just aren't in the mood. Or (worse case scenario) all of these apply!

I got kicked in the stomach because I went out and tried to lunge a horse when I'd just had redundancy notice; I thought it wouldn't matter, it did, the horse picked straight up on my blue mood and started playing up, ending up in him kicking out at me. 

I was black and blue, and every shade of magenta/purple & green......... but no serious injuries, but that's my piece of "safety" advice.

Also........ never go for what you think is going to be a "sedate canter" around an open field when you've changed your horse's food in the last couple of days: result - quick flight through air and eating earth (and humble pie, plenty of it), (feeling very embarrassed). 

Never EVER put on a headcollar with a horse in a stable with anything on the outside of the door that one of the rings could catch on: I saw a pony once who'd been put in the stable with its headcollar on. It looked over the door, and the tying-ring of the headcollar caught on the latch of the door, and lo and behold, pony was caught fast. It panicked, and ran back, and because its head was locked on to the door, slipped and fell. Luckily we were all there, and someone had a knife to hack away at the headcollar (and luckily succeeded) because the poor pony could easily have broken its neck. I never ever do it now, and cringe when I see other people doing it 

Finally (forgot to add/edited). NEVER EVER let dogs in the horses' field. Not even dogs and horses that know each other and are OK in every other circumstance. Have had too many scarey moments both with my lot and seen it with other people's. A big no-no as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			You can't lump highlands in with those horrors!
		
Click to expand...

Good grief no! They cause their own sorts of mischief but at least they are usually big enough to see in the distance and they can't hide behind bushes quite as well!


----------



## Shantara (19 December 2014)

Sometimes, it's just not worth the argument! Stay safe and don't do things that you don't NEED to do. For instance, a horse was having a hissy fit and it was setting Ned off...which set the other horse off more. I didn't NEED Ned to be on the yard to do his rug, so I took him away and did it. he settled, other horse settled, perfect! 

Hats and gloves, as others have mentioned, I wear gloves, even throughout the summer!


----------



## ihatework (19 December 2014)

Never take for granted / get blasé around a horse under sedation


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

NeverSeenSanta said:



			dont dress your 4 year old in antlers and bells and hack out in an open field when you haven&#8217;t sat on it for a fortnight? 

*sheepish*
		
Click to expand...





Moomince Pie said:



			Never hold two horses/leadropes in one hand.  I ended up with a snapped finger after it got stuck between the two when my horse ran back and reared.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I do this when I bring the youngsters in. Sounds really painful!



NeverSeenSanta said:



			seriously my biggest bugbear is people wearing chunky boots and narrow stirrups. As well as always wearing appropriate boots I have barnes buckles on my stirrups and would get swiss clips if anything happened to them.
		
Click to expand...

Good one. I personally hate riding in small stirrups. I have to change them over if riding livery horses where owner is very petite.



bakewell said:



			Inspired by other thread (fortunately never happened to me)
If you get knocked out it is *very serious* and you should be seen by a medical professional. Symptoms may not develop until later and brains and necks are very precious.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice, though when I was knocked out a few years ago I was lucky to get away with it. Would never not go and get checked out now though.



moleskinsmum said:



			When I worked with TB youngstock, we always used just a plain piece of rope looped through like this. That way there was nothing to spring back and hit either you or the horse if they got free and if they stood on the rope, it would just slide out of the headcollar. We were also instructed to let go if there was any danger of being damaged!
		
Click to expand...

Good tip for dealing with youngsters or horses prone to playing up.



EKW said:



			Never get a ****land pony ...

That one doesn't really need explaining! Lol!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowpony (19 December 2014)

If you are only putting a daybed down in your horse's stable consider how slippery the bit without straw will get.  And then don't walk behind your horse on the slippery bit, falling over with your head 6 inches from its back feet. Luckily the horse just looked a bit surprised but I was VERY lucky.


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Don't try anything, be it ground work, lunging, long-reining, what-have-you, if any of the following have happened:

You've been given redundancy notice; its the wrong time of the month; you've had a tiff with OH; you're not feeling brilliant; or you just aren't in the mood. Or (worse case scenario) all of these apply!

I got kicked in the stomach because I went out and tried to lunge a horse when I'd just had redundancy notice; I thought it wouldn't matter, it did, the horse picked straight up on my blue mood and started playing up, ending up in him kicking out at me. 

I was black and blue, and every shade of magenta/purple & green......... but no serious injuries, but that's my piece of "safety" advice.

Also........ never go for what you think is going to be a "sedate canter" around an open field when you've changed your horse's food in the last couple of days: result - quick flight through air and eating earth (and humble pie, plenty of it), (feeling very embarrassed). 

Never EVER put on a headcollar with a horse in a stable with anything on the outside of the door that one of the rings could catch on: I saw a pony once who'd been put in the stable with its headcollar on. It looked over the door, and the tying-ring of the headcollar caught on the latch of the door, and lo and behold, pony was caught fast. It panicked, and ran back, and because its head was locked on to the door, slipped and fell. Luckily we were all there, and someone had a knife to hack away at the headcollar (and luckily succeeded) because the poor pony could easily have broken its neck. I never ever do it now, and cringe when I see other people doing it 

Finally (forgot to add/edited). NEVER EVER let dogs in the horses' field. Not even dogs and horses that know each other and are OK in every other circumstance. Have had too many scarey moments both with my lot and seen it with other people's. A big no-no as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

All excellent points! I have seen the headcollar over the door thing happen, and agree about the dogs too. Sounds awful what happened to you after being made redundant. Horses really are good readers of our mood. There's a mare at our yard who refuses to do anything when her owner is feeling under the weather. She just naps constantly.


----------



## oldie48 (19 December 2014)

Never leave a horse tacked up but loose in his stable. I came back from a hack on a very hot day, put horse into the stable and walked a couple of feet to take my hat off before untacking him. He scratched an itch on his side and managed to get the snaffle ring caught on the girth buckle so his head was pinned to his side, complete panic ensued with him staggering out of the stable collapsing on the floor, , struggling back up and managing to get into the stable with my daughter's horse, who she was untacking. It was a miracle that he was unhurt and both my daughter and I narrowly missed being crushed. A rather unlucky accident but I now never risk it.


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

Chan said:



			Sometimes, it's just not worth the argument! Stay safe and don't do things that you don't NEED to do. For instance, a horse was having a hissy fit and it was setting Ned off...which set the other horse off more. I didn't NEED Ned to be on the yard to do his rug, so I took him away and did it. he settled, other horse settled, perfect! 

Hats and gloves, as others have mentioned, I wear gloves, even throughout the summer!
		
Click to expand...

All good points.



ihatework said:



			Never take for granted / get blasé around a horse under sedation
		
Click to expand...

Very true. I've seen a sedated horse suddenly kick out.



Cowpony said:



			If you are only putting a daybed down in your horse's stable consider how slippery the bit without straw will get.  And then don't walk behind your horse on the slippery bit, falling over with your head 6 inches from its back feet. Luckily the horse just looked a bit surprised but I was VERY lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Phew! You certainly were. Doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 December 2014)

A bit (well a lot) unseasonal but always ride in long sleeves, coming off can give you gravel rash, which is very unpleasant.

The first RS I went to, as a child, insisted that even in the hottest weather arms were covered up.  I still cringe now, if I see someone riding in a vest.


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

oldie48 said:



			Never leave a horse tacked up but loose in his stable. I came back from a hack on a very hot day, put horse into the stable and walked a couple of feet to take my hat off before untacking him. He scratched an itch on his side and managed to get the snaffle ring caught on the girth buckle so his head was pinned to his side, complete panic ensued with him staggering out of the stable collapsing on the floor, , struggling back up and managing to get into the stable with my daughter's horse, who she was untacking. It was a miracle that he was unhurt and both my daughter and I narrowly missed being crushed. A rather unlucky accident but I now never risk it.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! Horses really get themselves into the most unbelievable scrapes.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2014)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			A bit (well a lot) unseasonal but always ride in long sleeves, coming off can give you gravel rash, which is very unpleasant.

The first RS I went to, as a child, insisted that even in the hottest weather arms were covered up.  I still cringe now, if I see someone riding in a vest.
		
Click to expand...

It is mostly the same in the showing world - from old school judges anyway! You are allowed to compete minus your show jacket provided that you have long sleeves on your shirt. I always wear long sleeves so I don't get sunburnt.


----------



## maxapple (19 December 2014)

Don't wear flip flops around horses - I've seen someone minus all the skin on their toes as a result ! Ouch


----------



## D66 (19 December 2014)

If your yard has a gate - shut it.  

If leading a horse through several fields in a row shut each gate as you go through.

Always bolt the stable door properly (across and down) even if leaving the horse for  a few seconds.

Never wind the lunge rope around your handor let it get wound around your leg.


----------



## Sleipnir (19 December 2014)

Don't go hacking single with a horse you've never ridden before. Try riding at least a few times in the school prior to that.

While hacking, never canter/gallop over unknown terrain you haven't checked at the walk at first. If it has been snowing, avoid it even over well known terrains, as snow will cover any holes and other hazards.

NEVER leave your horse tied in a rope halter, not even for a minute. If they get tangled up and scared, the halter won't break.


----------



## tankgirl1 (19 December 2014)

ALWAYS use a leadrope, don't just grab hold of the headcollar - seen some nasty broken fingers!

Surprised no one has mentioned hi viz for hacking - even off road it's worth while so that both you and horse are easily visible should you part company.

Make sure leg/belly straps on rugs arent loose, seen horses get tied in knots after rolling with loose leg straps


----------



## Shantara (19 December 2014)

tankgirl1 said:



			Make sure leg/belly straps on rugs arent loose, seen horses get tied in knots after rolling with loose leg straps 

Click to expand...

I've had to save 10 horses from leg straps so far. Thankfully, they've all been ok and none have panicked, but at least one must have been stuck for hours


----------



## tankgirl1 (19 December 2014)

Chan said:



			I've had to save 10 horses from leg straps so far. Thankfully, they've all been ok and none have panicked, but at least one must have been stuck for hours 

Click to expand...

I hate them now! Took them off Dollys turnout rug and made a fillet string out of bailing twine. The elasticated ones seem to be even worse!


----------



## stormox (19 December 2014)

don't use rugs with clips on the front in fields with wire fences- they can lean over or rub and clips get clipped to fence


----------



## tankgirl1 (19 December 2014)

stormox said:



			don't use rugs with clips on the front in fields with wire fences- they can lean over or rub and clips get clipped to fence
		
Click to expand...

Never thought of that! Dollys MW has clips and her fences have wire..... good job she's a hairy yak and will be in her LW over winter!


----------



## Highlands (19 December 2014)

Lintel said:



			Don't stand between a highland pony and his dinner.



Click to expand...

Agree a hipo with out his tea is a man or women on a mission!


----------



## Highlands (19 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			You can't lump highlands in with those horrors!
		
Click to expand...


You never end up with one... I have 4... Hate when people think I'm novice get a native who will look them up and down sum them up... Planting, pulling away, stepping on them. Ruin a good pony and send it away or sell it... They are as clever as TBs can be sharp


----------



## Polar Bear9 (19 December 2014)

I hate to see people letting their horse loose in the yard to go back to it's stable or letting it loose outside the field gate. Not only is it dangerous if they decide not to do what you want but also every horse I've ever seen treated like this has pulled back when tied or started bolting through gates. Then their owners wonder why they bolt the second you get the gate unlatched. Aaahhhh!!!

Also wrapping lead reins round hands, so stupid.


----------



## Jo1987 (19 December 2014)

If someone says 'oh yes, my horse is fine to walk behind' for God's sake, DO NOT BELIEVE THEM!
(Lady feeding her horse in the walkway from the field didn't seem to feel it necessary to move his bum round to give me + pony more room... And also stood the other side of the walkway forcing me to walk right behind said horse. I foolishly thought her confidence in him was well founded!)
This is a week later 







I'm glad he got me and not my 25 yr old pony that I was leading though!


----------



## loobylu (19 December 2014)

stormox said:



			don't use rugs with clips on the front in fields with wire fences- they can lean over or rub and clips get clipped to fence
		
Click to expand...

Still probably just about possible for them to get attached, but this is why the open side of all clips should be inwards facing, towards the horse.


----------



## Evie91 (19 December 2014)

Polo bear- my horse is actually the opposite of what you describe. For years would run through the gate when turned out, would rear, fi you took too long to open the gate, tried to undo rope, headcollar etc - hence safety lead rope technique! Occasioanlly she would stand for a carrot (she loves carrots) but you could always tell by her face whether she would or not.
On yard would occasionally pull back until string, headcollar, rope broke (but only on odd occasions and once she started would panic and keep going until something broke, then just stand there).
Now at home I lead her, by the head collar out of the stable, then let her go - she follows me and the pony up to the paddock or goes first- just as she pleases. Once in the paddock I take her headcollar off - for years on full livery she was turned out with one on. 
 When I bring in, I lead pony and she brings herself in. She always used to rush through the stable but now goes easy.
Works well for me, although I would add I would never do this on a yard.


----------



## Polos Mum (19 December 2014)

Set yourself and your horse up for success not failure, 

if you haven't had the chance to ride for a couple of weeks not harm (or shame) in a little lung first, if you plan to do something new and it's windy/ cold/ you aren't in the mood for any of a million reasons - DON'T there is no rush and better to have success tomorrow than failure today. 
If you feel like you have to do a 60cm class again even though your mates are racing through the grades - Who cares ! 
Hack on roads on a SUnday when lorries aren't out as much, ask people to catch their dogs if they are bouncing around etc etc. 

Just think ahead and avoid the 'oh why did I do that stupid thing' feeling when things go wrong.


----------



## StormyMoments (19 December 2014)

Even when in the stable or with your horse when tied up with a haynet, be aware that if your horse rubs on the haynet, the clips on the headcollar may catch on the haynet and cause them to panic. Do not leave a horse unattended with a haynet when tied up, if they paw at the ground they can get their shoes caught in the haynet and fall over.

If a horse rears up in hand, do not try and pull them down... you end up pulling them towards you, step to the side and hold the rope high so they don't catch their legs. 

Always keep an eye on your horse when in the field with them.

Don't allow a stallion to walk directly behind you... 

Do not over horse yourself. Do not say you will turn someone's horse out that you are nervous of or are unsure of their behaviour. 

Do not let your horse ahead of you when leading or directly behind, if they spook they may run you over or kick out.

Don't ride when there is no one around at all, and if you do, make sure someone knows where you are, how long you will be and what you are doing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2014)

Use leather headcollars
Do not turn out a horse with loose hinds in the field with a headcollar on
Do not have any pig wire within a mile of a horse
Board your gates
Do not hack a horse that has not been schooled to move laterally 
Get off to open small gates alongside cattle grids
cross tie in the horsebox
decent boots at all times


----------



## showpony (19 December 2014)

If you have to turn horse out from yard and have a couple of gates to open on the way to field, ensure you close each behind you just in case. .  

Also never hack out without a mobile phone or letting someone know where you are going and approx what time.you will be back,


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 December 2014)

moleskinsmum said:



			When I worked with TB youngstock, we always used just a plain piece of rope looped through like this. That way there was nothing to spring back and hit either you or the horse if they got free and if they stood on the rope, it would just slide out of the headcollar. We were also instructed to let go if there was any danger of being damaged!
		
Click to expand...

I came unstuck with similar to this, bringing my horse in from the field, didn't bother with headcollar just looped lead rope round his neck, something startled him and he pulled back, my automatic reaction was to hang on BUT the clip opened in my hand,ouch!!!!   visit to a & e needed, very painful!!!!


----------



## Dry Rot (19 December 2014)

Don't let a horse know it is stronger than you.

Most accidents happen when loading. Teach your horse to self load. It's not difficult.


----------



## pennyturner (19 December 2014)

If your yard is near a main road, identify a 'safe' area with good grass they can't normally get to, and allow them to graze it as a treat after riding etc.  That way if they get loose they'll head there and eat, rather than go out onto the road.


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2014)

So glad I started this thread. Some invaluable advice from very experienced horse people.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (19 December 2014)

never hold the leadrope in a loop around your hand, if the horse spooks etc it will just tighten around your hand and potentially cause nasty accidents. Instead, if you need to, take up the slack by folding the lead rope. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## spike123 (19 December 2014)

Paint Myrrh Proud said:



			never hold the leadrope in a loop around your hand, if the horse spooks etc it will just tighten around your hand and potentially cause nasty accidents. Instead, if you need to, take up the slack by folding the lead rope. Hope that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

that and lunge lines as well. Also never leave a leadrope with a standard clip within reach of a horse when it's not attached to it. Seen a nasty accident resulting in the horse ripping half it's face off after the horse rubbed against where the leadrope was hanging. It managed to get caught in the corner of the horses eye resulting in the horse pulling back sharply. Thankfully horse healed fine with stitches.


----------



## starsky (19 December 2014)

Never ask a male non horsey friend for a leg up.  He will show off his 'manly' strength off and leg you up so high you will go straight over the top of your horse and end up sitting on the floor on the other side


----------



## OldNag (19 December 2014)

pennyturner said:



			If your yard is near a main road, identify a 'safe' area with good grass they can't normally get to, and allow them to graze it as a treat after riding etc.  That way if they get loose they'll head there and eat, rather than go out onto the road.
		
Click to expand...

Penny, that is an excellent idea.


----------



## Clannad48 (19 December 2014)

Have a sufficient number of regularly serviced fire extinguishers around and make sure people know how to use them
Have a sharp knife in a known safe place for cutting headcollars/bridles/ropes in an emergency.
Make sure you have a fire evacuation plan for somewhere safe to put the horses in the event of a fire
Make sure everyone knows the postcode and proper address for the yard for the fire brigade
(Many fire brigades will offer free advice and guidance)


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (19 December 2014)

Teach your horse that every time you dismount you will give them a treat, build this up to jumping off mid hack and lying down, the theory being that when you fall off the horse will stay with you (or mug you then bog off)!

Bridle your horse without hanging on to the front of their face, hold your right hand away and use your left to guide the bit, there is no pressure for the horse to push against so you tend not to get the evasion that can be a problem (and get you a smack in the face).

Never get into a trailer or lorry without a guaranteed exit if you are alone.  A friend got into her single horse trailer whilst alone, the jockey slammed and jammed, she tried to climb over the back ramp.  Not a nasty horse, she can't remember what happened but must have fallen under his hind feet.

Which leads on to...
When you are alone around horses, always have your mobile on you, easily to hand.  When I practice loading my young horse on my own hat, gloves, mobile are my bare minimum safety requirements.

Be aware that those nice big round metal loops on the back of your headcollar noseband are the perfect size to slot over the bolt/catch latches on Ifor 505 and 510 trailers, and a sweaty horse is guaranteed to get hung up on one!  Luckily for me my 22 year old just glared at me balefully until i realised he was trapped and swiftly released him...


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

Clannad48 said:



			Have a sharp knife in a known safe place for cutting headcollars/bridles/ropes in an emergency.
		
Click to expand...

We have seat belt cutters all over the farm. They're a lot safer than knives around panicked animals.


----------



## fawaz (19 December 2014)

Always keep you elbow close to the horse at its shoulder when leading. This is the safest place to be, as if your horse rears you can step/push away, are less likely to be stepped on, you have time to react if they try to bite, if they cow kick your inline with their front leg so they would kick themselves before you. If they spook they are less like to stand on you and you will be pushed out of the way if the spook towards you instead of hit by their head or clotheslined by the lead. 

This comes from my extensive experience with TB yearlings....


----------



## Illusion100 (19 December 2014)

If a horse pecks on landing or rears, when you lean forward try to fold either to the left or right a bit. Saves you from getting smashed by the top of their head if they fling it up. 

Take your feet out of the stirrups if they start rearing.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (19 December 2014)

Quit and cross your stirrups if you end up riding on ice.  If the horse goes down at least you won't have the stirrup Injuring the horse.


----------



## Cragrat (19 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			We have seat belt cutters all over the farm. They're a lot safer than knives around panicked animals.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be one of the best new tips - thank you

(Not that the others aren't good, but I knew most of them  - still good to be reminded though)


----------



## bakewell (19 December 2014)

Cragrat said:



			Got to be one of the best new tips - thank you

(Not that the others aren't good, but I knew most of them  - still good to be reminded though)
		
Click to expand...

The problem with knives is men.... apparently an unshakeable belief that one can use a knife in all situations comes with testicles. See also, yeah _of course_ I can ride a motorcycle.


----------



## starsky (19 December 2014)

Or a horse!


----------



## Gloi (19 December 2014)

Never carry a bucket around horses with the handle over your arm. A gruesome accident happened on the yard when a horse put its head in a bucket someone was carrying like this. It then pulled back and the hooked end of the handle went in by the elbow and skinned the arm back to the wrist. Horrible and took and awful lot of stitching back together.


----------



## Sheep (20 December 2014)

Never force a powered lorry ramp closed.. sounds like common sense but have heard of awful accidents where the next person to come along to open ramp and it has fallen on them, causing severe and life changing injuries.


----------



## Red-1 (20 December 2014)

Oooh, I am Mrs Health and Safety!

Never have normal clip leadropes on the place, the clip is too likely to clip onto human or horse. I use the panic release ones, or for leading out and about the sort that is also panic release but you need to swivel it round to do so, so no accidental release. Also no normal length lead ropes, they are the correct length to sweep you underneath if the horse launches upwards. 

No normal buckets with bent metal handles, in the yard we have Trugs, and in the box B and Q buckets have no exposed metal to catch on a headcollar.

Have an App on your phone which uses the screen orientation device to detect if you stop moving, and it will text your contact and show them on a map where you are, so they can call you and if you do not answer they can come and find you!

ALWAYS wear High Viz on the road in every weather condition. Even in good light you are SO much more visible.

Have vet number attached to a wall, as well as alternative numbers for transport in case your own lets you down when you need a vet visit! Have the same list in the lorry.

Fire extinguishers, especially in the lorry.

Cross tie when travelling. 

NEVER use any kind of a lead rope with elastic. If the horse pulls back, it tensions, and you let go, or if the clip breaks free of the wall, the elastic will cause the metal clip to ping back to the horse, possible blinding him or you.

Always have 2 "things" to stop the horse getting loose onto the road. For instance a stable door and a yard gate. Or in the field we are always double fenced to the road. When leading he has me holding him and a yard gate. If tied in the yard he usually has the tie up and 2 yard gates, but the minimum is the tie up and one yard gate if we are in and out putting jumps in the school or whatever. The only exception is when out with me on the road. 

Always have scissors about the place for cutting loose. 

Don't keep anything in the stable that should not be there. 

Most of all train the horse to not panic. For instance on occasion I have dropped his reins (clumsy mum) and people have screamed at me that he has trodden on his reins. Yep, he has been trained for that. Starting with teaching to be light on the rope, then have me pin the rope to the floor with my foot, then he treads on the rope...... He knows when trapped to stand still and await rescue. I have done this with my past three horses, two of whom were very sharp, and it just stops danger escalating if there is an accident. 

He also has learned to stop off a lunge rein around a rear pastern, no panic, a rope pulling around his leg means stop, not try to break loose. That may help if he is ever caught up in something. In fact when he is super fresh he has bucked his back legs over the lunge rein, and as soon as that happens he realises, and his training kicks in, and he slows and stops and awaits rescue. 

Similarly I have taught him to pull a barrel, so if he gets caught up on something he will stop, even if it is "chasing him". I did consider teaching him to harrow the school, but he learned the stop and await rescue idea so well when the barrel chases him he...stops and awaits rescue, and I did not want to un-train that. He will also back up with a small barrel tied to his headcollar, and he would much rather stop and await rescue. 

I have also done a lot of work with flags, plastic, fitness balls, things going under him, over him the fitness ball can bounce off his head.... he copes with banging bin lids, skipping ropes..... the proof of the pudding came this year when I was plaiting up at the regionals and the barrel I was standing on collapsed and flipped both me and him under his legs in the lorry. I was fully expecting some reaction as the barrel hit him quite hard and I was wrapped round his legs, but he just stood still and awaited rescue....

So, I guess my last one would be if plaiting up in the lorry don't stand on a barrel with the lid on top, as the lid can collapse into the barrel and cause everything to fall under the horse!!!


----------



## Dry Rot (20 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			The problem with knives is men.... apparently an unshakeable belief that one can use a knife in all situations comes with testicles. See also, yeah _of course_ I can ride a motorcycle.
		
Click to expand...

While you are running back to the yard or rummaging in your hand bag for a seat belt cutter, I'd have the head collar off with the razor sharp pen knife I always have in my pocket. 

I also have my excuse ready for the cops that it is a "tool of trade" and permitted! I would feel naked with out it! It has saved me on many occasions. Try opening a large bale of haylage without one.


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

Gloi said:



			Never carry a bucket around horses with the handle over your arm. A gruesome accident happened on the yard when a horse put its head in a bucket someone was carrying like this. It then pulled back and the hooked end of the handle went in by the elbow and skinned the arm back to the wrist. Horrible and took and awful lot of stitching back together.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!

I would go further and say never use feed buckets with handles, and especially don't put them down for the horses. My friend lost her horse when he put his foot in the bucket and the end of the handle dug into his fetlock.


----------



## Polos Mum (20 December 2014)

Wagtail said:



			Ouch!

I would go further and say never use feed buckets with handles, and especially don't put them down for the horses. My friend lost her horse when he put his foot in the bucket and the end of the handle dug into his fetlock.
		
Click to expand...

And when Asda sell small trugs (perfect feed sized) for £2 - you don't need the expensive rubber ones


----------



## Dry Rot (20 December 2014)

Make sure you have the curved end of the breast bar on an Ifor Williams 505 on the central partition and the straight end on the outside so the bar can drop down easily if you have to remove the bolts that hold on the outside bracket in an emergency.

Remove the dome headed bolts that attach this bracket that come with the trailer and replace with barrel headed bolts. The domed headed ones can become burred and difficult to undo in a hurry (as I discovered from experience), the barrel headed ones are much better. And don't forget to keep an Allen key for those bolts somewhere in the vehicle. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M8-x-20-S..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item3358c8c233


----------



## bakewell (20 December 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			While you are running back to the yard or rummaging in your hand bag for a seat belt cutter, I'd have the head collar off with the razor sharp pen knife I always have in my pocket. 

I also have my excuse ready for the cops that it is a "tool of trade" and permitted! I would feel naked with out it! It has saved me on many occasions. Try opening a large bale of haylage without one. 

Click to expand...

Yes, in the hands of experienced people in non-panicked situations knives _can_ be fine. I shoot deer; the use there is probably analogous to haylage gralloch. 

I've yet to see an injury or mischief resulting from a seat belt cutter though. 
Additionally they are not desirable to pilfer so can be left in prominent positions and will always be there. If anyone else uses your yard knives, scissors and biros will always grow legs!


----------



## little_critter (20 December 2014)

Listen to your gut, if it says you should get off and lunge instead then get off and lunge. 
I fell off and head butted the school gate last week because I didn't listen to my gut. 
My saddle is out if action so I hopped on bare back (done this many times before)
 As soon as I got on I could feel my pony was more on her toes than normal...at that point I should have got off and lunged her, but I continued. 
We walked, trotted and cantered just fine, but near the end if the session she did a massive buck and shot off like a scalded cat. I was at the point of no return anyway but when we did the corner at speed I fired out the side door and nutted the school gate: new hat time. 
Fortunately I has enough time to shout 'sh**t!' loudly before I hit the deck to alert others I was in trouble.


----------



## Flicker (20 December 2014)

Hack out in a running martingale, even if your horse is good.  You have an extra level of control plus a handy neck strap in case of any interesting spooks!


----------



## Flicker (20 December 2014)

Lunge in full tack, or bridle at the very least.  I shudder when I see people lunging on a headcollar - where is your control if it all goes pear shaped?


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			Make sure you have the curved end of the breast bar on an Ifor Williams 505 on the central partition and the straight end on the outside so the bar can drop down easily if you have to remove the bolts that hold on the outside bracket in an emergency.

Remove the dome headed bolts that attach this bracket that come with the trailer and replace with barrel headed bolts. The domed headed ones can become burred and difficult to undo in a hurry (as I discovered from experience), the barrel headed ones are much better. And don't forget to keep an Allen key for those bolts somewhere in the vehicle. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M8-x-20-S..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item3358c8c233

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, DR! Have ordered some.


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

Polos Mum said:



			And when Asda sell small trugs (perfect feed sized) for £2 - you don't need the expensive rubber ones
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I bought a few of those. I need some more now though. Latest ones I bought were very reasonably priced (rainbow trugs) but not as cheap as that.


----------



## oldie48 (20 December 2014)

Train your horse to wait for a small treat when turning out, turn horse to face the gate and only give it once you have taken the headcollar off. i find my horses wait for the treat before exploding! so much better than struggling to get the headcollar off before the horse takes off.


----------



## Dusty85 (20 December 2014)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned; but always stand to the side of a horse when bending down putting on/ removing boots or picking feet out..... 
A friend once stood infront, something made the horse jump, she moved forwards and split her eyebrow open with her knee!


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2014)

Flicker said:



			Hack out in a running martingale, even if your horse is good.  You have an extra level of control plus a handy neck strap in case of any interesting spooks!
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are doing a ride which involves opening lots of gates with those handy catches that like to hook onto the straps.


----------



## YorksG (20 December 2014)

Try and make sure that you vary your routine at times, so that if you have to use a different gate/route to the field/stable in an emergency, the horse won't panic about that! Also move things round the yard, we have one who panicked when new things appeared or if things moved, cue lots of bizzar objects in odd places


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (20 December 2014)

Avoid those coiled 'spring' type gates - my boy got one completely entangled in his tail, up the dock and in the hair.  Thankfully he didn't panic, and stood stock still while I disentangled it but it took an age and I did think I'd have to cut it out at one point.

Another gate related one - don't ever stick your foot out to push open a gate that's closing on you.  After being hauled off my horse over her backside due to my foot and stirrup being caught on a gate bolt, I really don't recommend it!!


----------



## Elbie (20 December 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Not sure if this has already been mentioned; but always stand to the side of a horse when bending down putting on/ removing boots or picking feet out..... 
A friend once stood infront, something made the horse jump, she moved forwards and split her eyebrow open with her knee!
		
Click to expand...

Saying that, I was crouching at the side putting boots on front leg and horse struck forwards with hind leg and nearly got me in the eye with her toe!


----------



## Red-1 (20 December 2014)

Just been told about this little device.....http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/hi_viz_horse_locatas.html

And bought one! Like it, thank you Oz!


----------



## Montyforever (20 December 2014)

If a horse barges into you DON'T put up your elbow to push them away. Its a total reflex action but resulted in a dislocated shoulder and muscle damage for me!


----------



## Dry Rot (20 December 2014)

Shouldn't this thread be made a sticky? (If that is what I mean!).


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2014)

atun said:



			a nice thread at least it could be a place of learning for beginners like me





Click to expand...

Welcome, you are not a beginner, you are a new owner with a want to learn.


----------



## showpony (20 December 2014)

Hi, just wondering what name of app is? 



Red-1 said:



			Oooh, I am Mrs Health and Safety!

Never have normal clip leadropes on the place, the clip is too likely to clip onto human or horse. I use the panic release ones, or for leading out and about the sort that is also panic release but you need to swivel it round to do so, so no accidental release. Also no normal length lead ropes, they are the correct length to sweep you underneath if the horse launches upwards. 

No normal buckets with bent metal handles, in the yard we have Trugs, and in the box B and Q buckets have no exposed metal to catch on a headcollar.

Have an App on your phone which uses the screen orientation device to detect if you stop moving, and it will text your contact and show them on a map where you are, so they can call you and if you do not answer they can come and find you!

ALWAYS wear High Viz on the road in every weather condition. Even in good light you are SO much more visible.

Have vet number attached to a wall, as well as alternative numbers for transport in case your own lets you down when you need a vet visit! Have the same list in the lorry.

Fire extinguishers, especially in the lorry.

Cross tie when travelling. 

NEVER use any kind of a lead rope with elastic. If the horse pulls back, it tensions, and you let go, or if the clip breaks free of the wall, the elastic will cause the metal clip to ping back to the horse, possible blinding him or you.

Always have 2 "things" to stop the horse getting loose onto the road. For instance a stable door and a yard gate. Or in the field we are always double fenced to the road. When leading he has me holding him and a yard gate. If tied in the yard he usually has the tie up and 2 yard gates, but the minimum is the tie up and one yard gate if we are in and out putting jumps in the school or whatever. The only exception is when out with me on the road. 

Always have scissors about the place for cutting loose. 

Don't keep anything in the stable that should not be there. 

Most of all train the horse to not panic. For instance on occasion I have dropped his reins (clumsy mum) and people have screamed at me that he has trodden on his reins. Yep, he has been trained for that. Starting with teaching to be light on the rope, then have me pin the rope to the floor with my foot, then he treads on the rope...... He knows when trapped to stand still and await rescue. I have done this with my past three horses, two of whom were very sharp, and it just stops danger escalating if there is an accident. 

He also has learned to stop off a lunge rein around a rear pastern, no panic, a rope pulling around his leg means stop, not try to break loose. That may help if he is ever caught up in something. In fact when he is super fresh he has bucked his back legs over the lunge rein, and as soon as that happens he realises, and his training kicks in, and he slows and stops and awaits rescue. 

Similarly I have taught him to pull a barrel, so if he gets caught up on something he will stop, even if it is "chasing him". I did consider teaching him to harrow the school, but he learned the stop and await rescue idea so well when the barrel chases him he...stops and awaits rescue, and I did not want to un-train that. He will also back up with a small barrel tied to his headcollar, and he would much rather stop and await rescue. 

I have also done a lot of work with flags, plastic, fitness balls, things going under him, over him the fitness ball can bounce off his head.... he copes with banging bin lids, skipping ropes..... the proof of the pudding came this year when I was plaiting up at the regionals and the barrel I was standing on collapsed and flipped both me and him under his legs in the lorry. I was fully expecting some reaction as the barrel hit him quite hard and I was wrapped round his legs, but he just stood still and awaited rescue....

So, I guess my last one would be if plaiting up in the lorry don't stand on a barrel with the lid on top, as the lid can collapse into the barrel and cause everything to fall under the horse!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (20 December 2014)

V



Dry Rot said:



			Make sure you have the curved end of the breast bar on an Ifor Williams 505 on the central partition and the straight end on the outside so the bar can drop down easily if you have to remove the bolts that hold on the outside bracket in an emergency.

Remove the dome headed bolts that attach this bracket that come with the trailer and replace with barrel headed bolts. The domed headed ones can become burred and difficult to undo in a hurry (as I discovered from experience), the barrel headed ones are much better. And don't forget to keep an Allen key for those bolts somewhere in the vehicle. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M8-x-20-S..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item3358c8c233

Click to expand...

We have replaced ours with the eye bolts which I think are standard on the 506 and 511. You can undo them by thread a bar through and spinning it, very quick.


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

Red-1 said:



			Oooh, I am Mrs Health and Safety!

Never have normal clip leadropes on the place, the clip is too likely to clip onto human or horse. I use the panic release ones, or for leading out and about the sort that is also panic release but you need to swivel it round to do so, so no accidental release. Also no normal length lead ropes, they are the correct length to sweep you underneath if the horse launches upwards. 

No normal buckets with bent metal handles, in the yard we have Trugs, and in the box B and Q buckets have no exposed metal to catch on a headcollar.

Have an App on your phone which uses the screen orientation device to detect if you stop moving, and it will text your contact and show them on a map where you are, so they can call you and if you do not answer they can come and find you!

ALWAYS wear High Viz on the road in every weather condition. Even in good light you are SO much more visible.

Have vet number attached to a wall, as well as alternative numbers for transport in case your own lets you down when you need a vet visit! Have the same list in the lorry.

Fire extinguishers, especially in the lorry.

Cross tie when travelling. 

NEVER use any kind of a lead rope with elastic. If the horse pulls back, it tensions, and you let go, or if the clip breaks free of the wall, the elastic will cause the metal clip to ping back to the horse, possible blinding him or you.

Always have 2 "things" to stop the horse getting loose onto the road. For instance a stable door and a yard gate. Or in the field we are always double fenced to the road. When leading he has me holding him and a yard gate. If tied in the yard he usually has the tie up and 2 yard gates, but the minimum is the tie up and one yard gate if we are in and out putting jumps in the school or whatever. The only exception is when out with me on the road. 

Always have scissors about the place for cutting loose. 

Don't keep anything in the stable that should not be there. 

Most of all train the horse to not panic. For instance on occasion I have dropped his reins (clumsy mum) and people have screamed at me that he has trodden on his reins. Yep, he has been trained for that. Starting with teaching to be light on the rope, then have me pin the rope to the floor with my foot, then he treads on the rope...... He knows when trapped to stand still and await rescue. I have done this with my past three horses, two of whom were very sharp, and it just stops danger escalating if there is an accident. 

He also has learned to stop off a lunge rein around a rear pastern, no panic, a rope pulling around his leg means stop, not try to break loose. That may help if he is ever caught up in something. In fact when he is super fresh he has bucked his back legs over the lunge rein, and as soon as that happens he realises, and his training kicks in, and he slows and stops and awaits rescue. 

Similarly I have taught him to pull a barrel, so if he gets caught up on something he will stop, even if it is "chasing him". I did consider teaching him to harrow the school, but he learned the stop and await rescue idea so well when the barrel chases him he...stops and awaits rescue, and I did not want to un-train that. He will also back up with a small barrel tied to his headcollar, and he would much rather stop and await rescue. 

I have also done a lot of work with flags, plastic, fitness balls, things going under him, over him the fitness ball can bounce off his head.... he copes with banging bin lids, skipping ropes..... the proof of the pudding came this year when I was plaiting up at the regionals and the barrel I was standing on collapsed and flipped both me and him under his legs in the lorry. I was fully expecting some reaction as the barrel hit him quite hard and I was wrapped round his legs, but he just stood still and awaited rescue....

So, I guess my last one would be if plaiting up in the lorry don't stand on a barrel with the lid on top, as the lid can collapse into the barrel and cause everything to fall under the horse!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Thanks for all this. Some excellent advice.


----------



## Sleipnir (20 December 2014)

When out hacking, be sure that you can describe where you are perfectly at any point. In case of emergency and calling the services, this can be invaluable. 

Replace your helmet if you have had a fall, even if the old helmet looks normal from the outside. It will have microscopic cracks (or larger) inside and, in case of another fall, won't be able to protect you anymore.

Trust your intuition if it says to avoid doing something in particular with your horse at any given time. Just trust it. It can save your life one day and you have nothing to prove to anyone. 

If you use rope halters, be sure if it's the right fit. If it is too large, the horse can get his jaw over the ropes and stuck, which can result in serious accidents.


----------



## Doormouse (20 December 2014)

When opening a gate, never use your foot to push it, seen some horrible accidents like that.

When dismounting, always take both feet out of the stirrups before swinging your leg over. Also, unless the horse is specifically trained for it, never swing your leg over the neck to dismount.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 December 2014)

Lintel said:



			Don't stand between a highland pony and his dinner.



Click to expand...

:lol:



Sleipnir said:



			Trust your intuition if it says to avoid doing something in particular with your horse at any given time. Just trust it. It can save your life one day and you have nothing to prove to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

This times 10,000! The horse that broke my back and left me crippled, I KNEW I was going to come off him and didnt have a good feeling about it. I kept saying his back was sore and should be checked, and then I got on anyway. Some times gut feelings/instinct are powerful things!


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			:lol:



This times 10,000! The horse that broke my back and left me crippled, I KNEW I was going to come off him and didnt have a good feeling about it. I kept saying his back was sore and should be checked, and then I got on anyway. Some times gut feelings/instinct are powerful things!
		
Click to expand...

This is something that is coming up again and again. I completely agree. Ignore your intuition at your peril. Sadly, sometimes you can think you are being over-cautious or bottling it and go against your better judgement. Forget what you look like and just go with your instinct. It's what prompted the initial post on this thread.


----------



## Sleipnir (20 December 2014)

They indeed are, FrankieCob! I still remember vividly the day I went out hacking with another livery, and it was such a lovely day that I fought off the unsettling feeling of "we really should stay home, we really should!". Cue a mad driver in a race car coming flying, revving his engine, out of a blind turn and almost hitting us, a mad gallop home on a panicked horse and the idiot by the wheel still following us, grinning and having fun "racing the horse"!


----------



## Sare (20 December 2014)

If you have any cause to adjust, alter, examine of otherwise deal with electric fence in your horses field- make sure you do so from the same aside as the horse!  If a dip in the tape ( or anything else to do with your work) encourages the horse to approach and try to get over the fence he may become entangled.  You do NOT want to be swept up in that. Obviously ideally you would remove the horses but sometimes you just want to make a very minor correction and suddenly you look up to find you have attracted the attention of the herd and they are getting boisterous.


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2014)

Never lead a horse with you in between it and electric fencing. If the horse shies towards you, you can be pushed through the fence. I know someone this happened to. Horse pushed her through, panicked and got wrapped up in the fence. Dragged her across field. Leg was skinned and rope went through to the bone. Always make sure horse is between you and the fence.


----------



## littleshetland (20 December 2014)

Really, really obvious one - remember to tighten your girth ..............!


----------



## baymareb (21 December 2014)

Train all your horses to come when called. It's easy to do and can save you a long walk home if you fall off on a ride.

My horses know that when I say "HO!" it means stop and don't move. I've untangled legs from wire, gotten horses that were just ready to panic to stop long enough for me to calm them and once a small, rotten tree fell across my saddle in front of me when riding in the woods - my horse stopped dead when I said HO and I was able to get off and disentangle us.

Treat every interaction with your horse as a training session. That includes leading back and forth, petting, cleaning hooves, whatever. Insist on proper behavior and manners every time. 

Don't give treats to loose horses in shared fields. It just creates problems.


----------



## Sleipnir (21 December 2014)

Learn your horses' vital signs (normal heart rate, breathing rate, gut sounds, temperature, etc.) and check them routinely. That can save you from a lot of trouble and catch a problem while it's still small. It's also a good idea to keep a cheat sheet around the barn with all the normal vital signs of your horse listed, so that you have a handy list to show your vet for him to compare with the current condition.


----------



## Dry Rot (21 December 2014)

Not really a safety tip, but I suppose leading is, so, yes&#8230;.

It helps in teaching a foal to yield-to-pressure/lead to have a piece of stiff rope attached to it's head collar with a few inches dragging on the ground. The foal will step on the rope and learn how to deal with it without panicking. I suspected this might be controversial advice but it has certainly worked on this year's colt foal who was inclined to be a bit spooky with any handling around his head. Obviously, be aware that ropes can tangle so use a nice stiffish one in an area where there's nothing obvious it can get tangled on (which also applies to head collars, of course). But it really did work for me! (A good idea for starting lead training amongst a litter of pups too as they drag each other about in play).


----------



## Luci07 (21 December 2014)

Not a direct safety but very necessary. READ YOUR insurance policy carefully and make notes of what you don't understand.

Here are some common gotchas.

Tack is not insured if kept in a public place. Horse at that time time was at a livery/ riding yard. Policy swiftly changed
Tack must be kept in a locked Tackroom with x lock...CHECK YOURS
You are the only rider insured to ride your horse.  Hugely important..in theory if someone rides your horse and hurts themself, you "could" be liable. Make them get their own insurance
Tack is not covered if stolen away from premises (I.e show)
Your vet cover and limit (friend changed cover, 6 months later made a claim, hadn't checked cover limit, was hugely out of pocket)
Veterans insurance. Read the vet cover carefully. It invariably just covers external wounds, fair enough as you probslvy wouldn't go down a lengthy route with a much older horse but if yours has just tipped into that category be very clear as to what vet cover you have.


----------



## Elbie (21 December 2014)

Luci07 said:



			Not a direct safety but very necessary. READ YOUR insurance policy carefully and make notes of what you don't understand.
		
Click to expand...

THIS! I work in insurance, used to work for one of the 'main' equine insurers and so many people don't understand what isn't covered under the policy.

Yes you will receive a massive book of terms and conditions but make sure you read them all to understand what you are covered for, what you aren't, what your insurer expects from you and what you can expect from them


----------



## fidleyspromise (21 December 2014)

stormox said:



			don't use rugs with clips on the front in fields with wire fences- they can lean over or rub and clips get clipped to fence
		
Click to expand...

If I do up any clips on a rug - front or leg straps, I always do them up with the clip facing the horse so if they do go to rub on a fence, the back of the clip is against the fence.


----------



## Coblover63 (21 December 2014)

If you are a solo hacker with an Android or Iphone, download the app "Road ID" as it has a tracking function plus a "stationary alert" so if you don't move for more than 15 mins (ie, fallen in a ditch, unconscious) you can programme it to email or text your nearest and dearest to let them know there is a potential problem.


----------



## Luci07 (21 December 2014)

Did think of another when re reading this post. With strong horses they are taught to slow down and stop when I sit down and scratch their neck. Took a while but I did it after being unable to physically pull up at the end of my first BE event on a wildly excited mare. Ok it was probably only 45 seconds or so but felt like a lifetime. Took a while but mare did learn to pull herself up if I did that and have taught all my horses ever since.


----------



## BSL (21 December 2014)

I have seen people use the thick string that comes on big bales, to tie their horses to, thinking it will break if horse pulls back or panics. It doesn't.  Please use proper tie breaks or thin string partially shredded by knife.


----------



## FairyLights (21 December 2014)

ride with hi-viz on self and on horse. If horse and rider part company and the horse has no hi-viz then it might get hit by a car.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (21 December 2014)

Another electric fence related one - when you're turning out and turn round to shut the gate, be very aware of what you're horse is doing.  My boy touched the electric fence with his nose as I went to shut the gate, broke away from me and ran off down the field like he'd been shot out of a cannon!  In the process, the lead rope was yanked through my hand, resulting in a broken finger and a bleeding rope burn - ouch!


----------



## Aoibhinn (5 September 2015)

Be very careful when using metal jump cups. Sister fell off yesterday into the wing of the fence and knocked the poles out of the cups before catching her leg on one. 30 stitches in A&E last night &#128513; it had never even occurred to me before now! Also, don't leave any cups on wings without poles on them in case they injure a rider or loose horse


----------



## alice.j (5 September 2015)

Uh-oh, I think I do about half of these bad things! Most commonly the riding alone without anyone knowing where you are. I should probably do something about that!



BSL said:



			I have seen people use the thick string that comes on big bales, to tie their horses to, thinking it will break if horse pulls back or panics. It doesn't.  Please use proper tie breaks or thin string partially shredded by knife.
		
Click to expand...

This is really important. One of ours spooked (at some plastic, he's a bit special) while tied up yesterday, and the twine didn't snap - the metal ring attached to the side of the barn did though! Luckily everyone was fine, but it took a long time to break and he could have injured himself; we couldn't get near him as he kept trying to go up and was kicking out.


----------



## laura_nash (5 September 2015)

oldie48 said:



			Train your horse to wait for a small treat when turning out, turn horse to face the gate and only give it once you have taken the headcollar off. i find my horses wait for the treat before exploding! so much better than struggling to get the headcollar off before the horse takes off.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^.  The lady who taught me to do this had been badly injured when a (well behaved) horse she turned out took off after she released it and kicked up a stone which hit her in the head.

Also if you're strip grazing a food-obsessed horse, don't set it up so the nice new grass is always at the far end from the gate - learnt this to my cost one winter.  I now always do it the other way around so the nice new grass is at the gate end, even if it means more of a walk to begin with.

Don't tie your horse on a longer rope to eat his dinner near a gate with a kick bolt - I did this once and he managed to get his headcollar attached to the kick bolt.  Luckily he didn't panic and just yelled for me to come and release him so he could finish his dinner!  Should say I was in the near vicinity, I wouldn't leave him tied on a longer rope.

Also, don't use the headcollars that come with greenguard muzzles as they aren't field safe.  I didn't realise this and the poor horse spent what could have been several hours with his head attached to a tree in a hedge.  Again, luckily he didn't panic as he could have been badly injured.

Reading the above - do lots of training/groundwork around yielding to pressure so your horse doesn't panic if he becomes attached to something!


----------



## flirtygerty (5 September 2015)

Evie91 said:



			Polo bear- my horse is actually the opposite of what you describe. For years would run through the gate when turned out, would rear, fi you took too long to open the gate, tried to undo rope, headcollar etc - hence safety lead rope technique! Occasioanlly she would stand for a carrot (she loves carrots) but you could always tell by her face whether she would or not.
On yard would occasionally pull back until string, headcollar, rope broke (but only on odd occasions and once she started would panic and keep going until something broke, then just stand there).
Now at home I lead her, by the head collar out of the stable, then let her go - she follows me and the pony up to the paddock or goes first- just as she pleases. Once in the paddock I take her headcollar off - for years on full livery she was turned out with one on. 
 When I bring in, I lead pony and she brings herself in. She always used to rush through the stable but now goes easy.
Works well for me, although I would add I would never do this on a yard.
		
Click to expand...

I also do this, I have four to take care of, all have headcollars on but I lead the herd leader and the rest follow, but I only do it winter evenings when time and daylight is tight, otherwise I would have them all crowding the gate, the rest of the year they come in by two's into an open barn, no stables


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 September 2015)

Don't catch in alone an arsey horse who's in a mood: take a friend to help. 

Train up the kids on the yard so they don't have water fights/sword fights with dressage whips/run like loonies past your box when you're under the horse trying to apply Sudocreme. I went crazy at the swordfighting girls yesterday as my horse spooked towards me as I was checking him for injuries after a new horse was introduced to the field. 



Wagtail said:



			Good tip. I know what you mean, when they are so excited you can't even unclip it and they risk tripping over the rope. I used to have one I would have to leave the HC on and then go and remove it later when he'd calmed down a bit!
		
Click to expand...

Or cut a leadrope and leave a short length attached to a field safe headcollar so you can lead and let go quickly if needed.


----------



## FFAQ (6 September 2015)

Never tie your horse to a gate post on the latch end - even if he is a very tall horse.  My friends welsh a got his head collar caught on the latch last winter and I had to cut him free, then I stupidly (cringe) tied my own horse up there this summer and he did exactly the same thing.  Could've been very nasty.

Never lead a wound up horse to the field in a parelli head collar -  they are too fiddly to undo when poor horse has been in for a long night and just wants to let off some steam!

 Always wear a body protector - they may be stiff and hot and make you look like the hulk, and your horse may be a dope on a rope, but you can't trust all the maniacs on the road and your back is worth being a bit uncomfortable for!

Always wear hi-viz (as others have said), also echo the comments about flip-flops - makes my toes curl when I see people in them on yards I visit!!


----------



## Nudibranch (6 September 2015)

Learn to splice a rope and make your own 10/12 foot leadrope for youngsters/groundwork. Then if they decide to wave to their friends you can keep hold without being dragged under. Generally useful bit of kit to have around anyway.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (6 September 2015)

The haylage bale string one hasn't been followed up by really really important - it won't break, horse will. However many times I warn people you see it all over the place. Even normal bale string is best spliced so you only tie to half of it.


----------



## c2b (6 September 2015)

If riding  in an unfamiliar area don't assume you can get a mobile signal.
Keep your phone on yourself not in a saddle bag on the horse.


----------



## Deltaflyer (6 September 2015)

starsky said:



			Never ask a male non horsey friend for a leg up.  He will show off his 'manly' strength off and leg you up so high you will go straight over the top of your horse and end up sitting on the floor on the other side 

Click to expand...


Yep, had that happen a few times when getting legged up on to a 16.2 by a 'manly' male HORSEY friend !!!! LOL


----------



## dibbin (6 September 2015)

Don't let your pride make you do anything you aren't comfortable doing.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2015)

Never walk to closely past the back of your horse while he's eating his feed, no matter how lovely the horse is, it can still surprise them. Stupidly did it past my lovely boy a few years back (who has never raised a leg) and he booted me extremely hard, thinking I was another horse.  Massive bruise, lesson learnt!


----------



## Cortez (6 September 2015)

Properly TRAIN your horses to tie, stand, lead, load, turn out, etc., etc. That way you won't need all those safety gadgets  And wear gloves.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 September 2015)

Never EVER without exception get on a horse that you go to see without seeing it ridden first; let the owner or their stooge get on it first. 

If it rears: old advice we were given at Pony Club was "get off, stay off, and get kennels". Now that latter phrase would be "get an expert" rather than the kennels option.

Never try schooling or training your horse when you've got a cluttered head with your own stuff and/or you are upset for any reason (I got kicked when I tried doing groundwork with mine when I'd just received a job notice letter, horse picked up my negative vibes and reacted accordingly). Leave it till you're in the right frame of mind. 

It's never anything to be ashamed of to get off and walk your horse past something it isn't happy with.

Never ever leave a headcollar on a horse whilst in the stable loose: I saw a pony once where the owner had left it in a loosebox with a headcollar on - it leaned out over the door and the ring on the headcollar got caught up on the door-latch. Pony panicked and pulled back, and then slipped down inside the door so it basically was just hanging there and being strangled. Luckily we were able to slip the headcollar off and pony was fine, but it frightens me stupid when I see people doing this and not realising.


----------



## Achinghips (6 September 2015)

Winter feeding a herd ..... Place feed buckets at intervals along fence line, reach through rather than going into the field. While they are eating, go into the field to do the hay piles.

Do not go into a field with all your buckets for your herd unless you have a whip.


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (6 September 2015)

When you reach a gate out hacking, especially an unfamiliar one, take a moment to check it before you dive in to open it from on board. If it's tied up with twine at both ends, or damaged, or awkward, or unstable, don't try to do it from on top! 

Having a grey horse is not the same as wearing hi viz.


----------



## cloppy (6 September 2015)

It makes me cringe when people tie a horse up on a long lead rope and let it eat its feed.  If it pawed and got its leg over the lead rope it would end up falling over on the floor, when it tried to lift its head up.  Once saw this happen when tied up to the side of a horse box, the horse nearly had the box over on top of it as it panicked.
Another one is always make sure you fasten bottom bolt on stable doors.  If horse kicked door or slipped onto door its foot could push under the door and no way could it get it back without doing a lot of damage to its hoof.


----------



## eatonbraynat (6 September 2015)

Never tie horse up with lead rope clipped to its bit. 

Also, a friend once tacked her horse up in the stable as normal. She then leaned over stable door from inside to,chat to her friend. Horse came to see what was going on and got his bit ring hooked onto door bolt. He immediately pulled back broke his bridle, bent the bit and severely bruised his mouth. Could have been a lot worse. Just goes to show even with handler right there next to him this still happened.  Keep bits, head collars etc away from door bolts!


----------



## Dry Rot (7 September 2015)

Best safety tip? When someone asks for advice, keep your mouth shut! If your advice works, they were going to do that anyway. If it doesn't, you are to blame.

Apart from that, if it could happen, it will happen.


----------



## GemG (7 September 2015)

Don't let horse get into habit of rubbing its nose/mouth on its forelegs if it has bridle/bit on and fore boots with buckles..     Especially a fulmer snaffle and tendon boots - so easy to get caught on their boots, then behold severe panic!


----------



## 3OldPonies (7 September 2015)

oldie48 said:



			Never leave a horse tacked up but loose in his stable. I came back from a hack on a very hot day, put horse into the stable and walked a couple of feet to take my hat off before untacking him. He scratched an itch on his side and managed to get the snaffle ring caught on the girth buckle so his head was pinned to his side, complete panic ensued with him staggering out of the stable collapsing on the floor, , struggling back up and managing to get into the stable with my daughter's horse, who she was untacking. It was a miracle that he was unhurt and both my daughter and I narrowly missed being crushed. A rather unlucky accident but I now never risk it.
		
Click to expand...

A similar one from me - a friend rugged her horse up in the stable, but left the bottom buckle undone because she knew I would be along at some point during the morning to ride him.  He bent down for some reason, probably to scratch, and got the bottom buckle caught over a tooth.  He was stuck like that for ages until I turned up and found him.  Poor guy he went beserk stretching his neck out after being freed.  So do everything up properly; also with clips on rugs make sure they are fastened with the clip facing the rug so a horse can't get a lip caught up if they scratch.  The same with headcollars with snap clips, the clip opening should face the back, not the front as they can catch their lips in them.


----------



## GeeBee45 (7 September 2015)

A few vehicle related ones for the list;

Before loading your horse into vehicle or trailer give the vehicle (and trailer) a 'walk around' check. Knowing that time is short on event day, try doing it the day before, then you've got time to make alternative arrangements if things aren't right;

Do ALL the lights work?

Mirrors; securely attached, undamaged, clean and give good view to sides and rear. Vehicles over 3.5 tonnes (not 4x4 and trailer) now may need additional mirrors when travelling inside London Emission Zone. If towing trailers may need extension mirrors to give adequate field of view.

Windscreen Wipers and Washers work?

Horn work? obviously don't try this with Ned around!!

Tyre tread and condition OK?

Make sure wheelnuts are secure, but not overtightened.

Tyre pressures OK? Don't kick the tyres, use a gauge!

Fuel, oil, engine coolant, power steering fluid, washer, clutch and brake fluid levels OK?

Look under the vehicle; are there any leaks of any of the above?

Air braked vehicles; run engine to build up air pressure. When maximum level reached turn off engine and get helper to apply  foot brake. Walk around vehicle listening for leaks, helper watches gauge(s) to see if pressure drops.

Are the batteries charged and will vehicle start?

Check seats are secure, seatbelts work and all vehicle controls operate correctly.

Does the demister work and clean the inside of the windows.

Check security of all door and locker latches. Check ramp operation and latches.

Make sure that everything carried inside the vehicle is secure and won't move if you have to brake hard or swerve for any reason.

If you have fold out steps make sure that they are securely locked away when travelling.

Don't travel with spare haynets hanging off the rear or sides of vehicle, put them inside where Ned cannot get at them.

Check condition of floor and loading ramp. Get a Phillips screwdriver and try to push into floor with all your weight behind it. If tip goes in moor than depth of rubber matting, get floor professionally checked before loading horse. Do this about every 6" (or 15cms for folk that have gone metric) over entire horse area and ramp surface.

Do vehicle (and trailer brakes) work?

Check trailer hitch works properly.

Break away cable attached and in good condition?

Vehicles over 3.5 tonnes need a 'Ministry Plate.' it should be on the nearside in a clear and conspicuous position. Usually in the passengers footwell, or on the inside of the passenger door.

Vehicles over 9'9" (or 3 metres) need a height marker, must be in feet and inches and in field of view of driver.

Don't forget your mobile and charger, not that you would ever use you hand held mobile whilst driving, would you?

Carry a good torch and some spare batteries.

Emergency triangle and bulb kit are a good idea.

Write the tyre sizes fitted to your vehicle (and trailer) somewhere safe and accessible. You don't want to be crawling around on hands and knees on a dark wet road to find the information!

Carry a hi viz for each person in the vehicle. If you breakdown get people out of vehicle, particularly if on motorway or dual carriageway and get them to wait safely away from vehicle / traffic. 

Make sure you've got details of your breakdown / recovery service provider, if you are a member of one.

Lastly; don't forget the Horse Passport for each horse carried and your sense of humour whilst waiting for Recover to arrive. Hopefully you won't need that


----------



## 9tails (7 September 2015)

Achinghips said:



			Winter feeding a herd ..... Place feed buckets at intervals along fence line, reach through rather than going into the field. While they are eating, go into the field to do the hay piles.

Do not go into a field with all your buckets for your herd unless you have a whip.
		
Click to expand...

Never feed one horse in a field with others in there.  Take it outside the gate and hold it on a leadrope.


----------



## PaddyMonty (7 September 2015)

Number 1 rule....
Engage brain before approaching horse.


----------



## supsup (7 September 2015)

As above - engage brain first!
I would expand that to include: if there's a small voice in your back brain telling you that what you're about to do is probably not a good idea, then LISTEN!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (7 September 2015)

I would never leave my horse tied next to another & also hate seeing head collars  hanging from lead ropes still tied to tie rings when someone has gone off to ride. So bloody dangerous!

Also, I always do my 'checks' when travelling so it becomes habit & make sure there is nothing in the floor of trailer.


----------



## BSL (7 September 2015)

Never trust them, horses are born to damage themselves and those around them. If there is protective gear available wear it.


----------



## Natch (7 September 2015)

little_critter said:



			Listen to your gut, if it says you should get off and lunge instead then get off and lunge.
		
Click to expand...




supsup said:



			if there's a small voice in your back brain telling you that what you're about to do is probably not a good idea, then LISTEN!
		
Click to expand...

This, this 1000x this. Don't be too proud, don't tell yourself it's silly. Your gut instinct picks up stuff that your conscious brain can't. 

I once had a feeling I should have hacked the 15 minute long way back, not the 3 minute road route back. Done both hundreds of times without incident. Told myself not to be silly and got on with it. We had a very near miss RTA.

Practice listening to it for the small stuff, then it'll be there and you can trust it for the big stuff.

The tip I'd add is to wear a hat and gloves for everything when you are handling or with horses. Again, this is another pride thing, but there have been too many incidents in the news recently of people dying in freak accidents from the ground with their horses where a hat would have saved them. Just make it your routine, hat goes on before going the same side of the stable door/fence as your horse, always. Gloves on when leading and riding.


----------



## Illusion100 (8 September 2015)

NEW TIP! Learned today.

If you think you need to sneeze just wait and get it out of your system, do not pick out feet. Otherwise the (clearly 'Evil Genius' sneeze) waits until the prime moment for you to uncontrollably headbutt a hoof, spook horse and bruise various parts of your body.


----------



## Achinghips (8 September 2015)

9tails said:



			Never feed one horse in a field with others in there.  Take it outside the gate and hold it on a leadrope.
		
Click to expand...

If you have your horses on your own land and know them, they develop a pecking order.  It's possible to easily feed a herd if you follow this order when you give out the food. I couldn't possibly remove mine one at a time to feed, I'd be there all morning lol. But the rule is, if one has food, they all do. Hard to do this on DIY  livery if they share a field.


----------



## AmieeT (8 September 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			NEW TIP! Learned today.

If you think you need to sneeze just wait and get it out of your system, do not pick out feet. Otherwise the (clearly 'Evil Genius' sneeze) waits until the prime moment for you to uncontrollably headbutt a hoof, spook horse and bruise various parts of your body.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Illusion, this made me chuckle! 
Especially as I sneezed whilst riding Sunday and spooked the horse too  hope you're OK though.


----------

